

Making the TV Application Layer Open Source - chaghalibaghali
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/posts/Making-the-TV-Application-Layer-Open-Source

======
chaghalibaghali
Link to the GitHub repo: <http://fmtvp.github.com/tal/>

